

Stats Show the New England Patriots Became Nearly Fumble-Proof After 2006 - zimbu668
http://www.sharpfootballanalysis.com/blog/2015/the-new-england-patriots-mysteriously-became-fumble-proof-in-2007

======
ChuckMcM
It is interesting to read the various comments on that post. There is an
incredibly strong correlation here which gives one pause. The remedy however
is fairly straight forward, check every ball after it has been picked but
before it goes out to play for proper inflation. If the Patriots fumble stats
drop back in to the distribution that would be another good data point.

